# Danke...



## poppycock (12 Februar 2010)

...an alle User dieses Forums! 

Ich habe schon viele Foren "durchlebt", aber eine Sache stelle ich immer wieder fest:
*Das SPS-Forum ist und bleibt (für mich) das netteste, freundlichste und hilfsbereiteste Forum, dass es gibt!*
Sicherlich schießen auch eine User quer _(kann man, wenn überhaupt, an einer Hand abzählen)_, aber die gibt es überall!

Also, vielen Dank für die tolle Gemeinschaft!
Wir SPSler müssen zusammenhalten und Neu-SPSlern eine Chance geben!
Außerdem dürfen wir nie vergessen, dass alle mal klein angefangen haben.

Durch euch habe ich mein Wissen stark erweitern können!
Vielen Dank für eure Geduld bei einigen meiner "Anfängerfragen".
Oh man, wenn ich daran denke... 
Aber einiges ist wirklich sehr speziell und nur beim großen S anzutreffen! 
Und das durchblickt man nicht auf Anhieb, als Newbie schon gar nicht!

Grüße,
poppycock


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Februar 2010)

poppycock schrieb:


> ...* das netteste, freundlichste und hilfsbereiteste Forum ...*


gerne geschehen ...


----------



## Uhrlöschen (12 Februar 2010)

poppycock schrieb:


> *Das SPS-Forum ist und bleibt (für mich) das netteste, freundlichste und hilfsbereiteste Forum, dass es gibt!*



Oh je, wenn ich schon so ein Geschleime lese, wird mir schlecht :sb5:

@Perfektionist: Stört Dich *das Fettgedruckte* nicht???


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Februar 2010)

eigentlich wollte ich den Beitrag für sich stehen lassen ...

Wenn ich aber so etwas lese ...


Uhrlöschen schrieb:


> Oh je, wenn ich schon so ein Geschleime lese, wird mir schlecht :sb5:


... tut mir leid - dazu fällt mir dann nichts ein.

Poppycock ist jemand, bei dem ich mich direkt angesprochen fühle, wenn er schreibt :





> Vielen Dank für eure Geduld bei einigen meiner "Anfängerfragen".


... mich hat das nicht gestört und wenn es ihm geholfen hat, was ich geschrieben habe dann sage auch ich : "gern geschehen". Mit Geschleime hat das für mich nichts zu tun ...

... aber das kann man natürlich alles so und so sehen ... 

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2010)

Uhrlöschen schrieb:


> Oh je, wenn ich schon so ein Geschleime lese, wird mir schlecht :sb5:
> 
> @Perfektionist: Stört Dich *das Fettgedruckte* nicht???


 
das ist ja wieder ein beitrag für die


----------



## poppycock (12 Februar 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Poppycock ist jemand, bei dem ich mich direkt angesprochen fühle, wenn er schreibt: Vielen Dank für eure Geduld bei einigen meiner "Anfängerfragen". Mich hat das nicht gestört und wenn es ihm geholfen hat, was ich geschrieben habe dann sage auch ich : "gern geschehen". Mit Geschleime hat das für mich nichts zu tun ...



Danke Larry, mit Geschleime hat das wirklich nichts zu tun.
Ich erinnere mich gerne an deine Tipps, die ich auch für meinen weiteren Werdegang mitgenommen habe. Ich hoffe, du hast nichts dagegen, wenn ich das Wissen behalte. 

Aber auch jeder andere, der sich angesprochen fühlt, darf sich auf die Schulter klopfen und "bedankt" fühlen!

Ach, und auf die Antwort von Uhrlöschen gehe ich nicht ein, der ist halt einer von den wenigen...  *ROFL*

Lieben Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Manfred Stangl (12 Februar 2010)

Uhrlöschen schrieb:


> Oh je, wenn ich schon so ein Geschleime lese, wird mir schlecht :sb5:
> 
> @Perfektionist: Stört Dich *das Fettgedruckte* nicht???


 
Und das von jemandem der am 12.02.2010 18:46 Uhr von seinen 20 Beiträgen 17 im Board "Fun zum Feierabend" gepostet hat!!


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Februar 2010)

Uhrlöschen schrieb:


> ...
> @Perfektionist: Stört Dich *das Fettgedruckte* nicht???


in diesem Fall kann ich nachvollziehen, warum hier fett ausgezeichnet wurde ...



poppycock schrieb:


> ...
> Ach, und auf die Antwort von Uhrlöschen gehe ich nicht ein, der ist halt einer von den wenigen... *ROFL*
> ...


Dazu sag ich mal: ich allein hätte es wohl nicht geschafft, diesen Thread etwas zu beleben. Ob das den Startschuss für eine Neuauflage der legendären Schlammschlachten des Forums gibt, wage ich im Moment noch zu bezweifeln. Aber der Grundstein ist gelegt. Popkorn liegt schonmal bereit. Am Aschermittwoch kann das dann ja im SV konserviert werden. Bis dahin: Feuer frei!

Fehlt also noch derjenige, der sich persönlich angegriffen fühlt (hmmm, wie könnt ich jetzt ganz *fett* ausflippen?) ...


----------



## nade (12 Februar 2010)

*WER IST HIER FETTT.................*, ich seh hier keinen *Fetten!!!*:shock:

Hehehe, also ob auch geholfen oder nicht, kann mich dem Eröffner nur anschließen. In den wenigsten Foren ist soviel Spaß neben und bei Hilfen zu Finden.
Der Leitsatz hat hier eben noch seine Bedeutung.... Daneben eben Geholfen un geholfen werden..


----------



## vierlagig (12 Februar 2010)

ich find das forum den größten scheiß seit erfindung des web2.0


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich find das forum den größten scheiß seit erfindung des web2.0


 
ja neh ist schon klar...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich find das forum den größten scheiß seit erfindung des web2.0


 

Das wundert mich auch gar nicht bei Dir...... *ROFL*


----------



## nade (12 Februar 2010)

so du gefaltete pfeife, ab ins forum


----------



## zotos (13 Februar 2010)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Uhrlöschen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh je, wenn ich schon so ein Geschleime lese, wird mir schlecht :sb5:
> ...


Jetzt kritisiere ihn doch nicht wegen seinen 17 besten Beiträgen ;o)


Jedoch kann ich seinen Würgereize nachvollziehen. Das ist nicht mal böse gemeint.



vierlagig schrieb:


> ich find das forum den größten scheiß seit erfindung des web2.0


Applaus!!!


----------



## vierlagig (13 Februar 2010)

@zotos: gern wäre ich so weit wie du


----------

